# lots of questions regarding IVF and egg-sharing



## AnnicaR (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post here and I just want some advice/stories to help me an my fiance in the future.

I am 25 and my fiance is 24, we are in a lesbian relationship, so we need to have IVF to get pregnant the way we want to, which is by giving her my egg and using a donor sperm.

I have been reading about this for a long time, and I just have some questions I was hoping some of you may be able to answer 

I have read that you can have 1 or 2 embryos placed into the uterus if youre our age. Ive read about all the problems which may arise from multiple births, but me and my partner have both decided that placing two embryos is the right thing for us, mostly because of the money, but also because we both like the idea of twins. We live in Wales, and were thinking that the London Health Clinic in Cardiff would be best, but would they "talk us out" of having two embryos implanted? Do they not like the idea of two even if we tell them about our financial situation? Will it ultimatly be down to us, or can they decide?

Also, because we are sharing eggs, I was wondering if we have to give some eggs to an unknown person aswell? As thats what it seems to say on the website, or is that just if you want the IVF free?

I have looked at the costs and tried to calculate the total cost, so I was wondering if anyone have had IVF with egg-sharing who could tell me the full cost?

Think thats it for now, Im sure ill find more questions to ask 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

If you are egg sharing you and your partner will get half eggs and to recipient will get other half....

I don't think egg sharing counts just by giving them to your partner,, I have never heard of it being done this way......

I am currently undergoing assessment to egg share and believe the total cost for my treatment will be less than £1000 instead of nearly £6000 we were quoted for full ivf/icsi....


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi
As Donna has said, to egg share you will need to give half your eggs to an anonymous recipient. I think the way you are talking about is similar to donating eggs to a known recipient (ie. your partner) You can do it this way of course but you will have to pay full price which, private, is approx £5 to £6k depending on the clinic.

By sharing with an unknown recipient, that recipient pays for the majority of your costs as well as their owns, thereby reducing the cost of your treatment to about £1000. However, it is usually the person who is getting the embryo's transferred into them that shares the eggs, if that makes sense? ie if you had Egg Collection then you would usually have your embryos put back into yourself?

Regarding the amount of embryo's, 2 is the norm to put back unless you elect to only have 1 embryo put back (SET). If you are over 40yrs old you can opt to have 3 put back!!

Hope this helps a little

Take care
Tracy


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

HIya,

As others have said... egg sharing in its common form is giving up half the eggs to an anonymous or known recipient (not your partner) You dont have to do this... but it can reduce costs.

It sounds like you would like your partner to get pregnant and carry your egg/child. This would massively up your costs as both of you would need to undergo testing... take drugs.. have scans etc. I would guess this to be around 5/6k as someone else said. But to be sure i would just ask your clinic.

With regards to having 1/2 embroys put back... the HFEA now reconmend having 1 put back due to the medical risks of having more put back. Especially if you are younger... like you are! Your clinic an reconmend... but at the end of the day it is YOUR decision.

What you have to remember is that other factors can affect this..... so i really wanted 2 put back in when i egg shared. But.. i created 24 eggs and was at high risk of OHSS (a quite common and sometimes serious side affect of over stimulation) becuase of this they strongly reconmended i only have 1 put back and freeze the rest. Which i did and my frozen emby is what is wriggling and kicking away right now in me!

At the end of it all... you will do whats right for you. There is also an LGBT thread on here and they maybe more able to answer questions about using your eggs in your DP.

Good luck... and welcome to the crazy rollercoaster of IVF... this board is/has been a god send!!!

k


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey
Just to add to this.
My DP and I are egg sharing between the 2 of us. We cant donate eggs due to DP's age.
Doing it this way has cost £5k give or take, not including the sperm.

In brief there was the initial consultation, bloods and scans x2.  Then meds for each of us.  The price we paid for treatment between the 2 of us was the same as if an unknown donor had donated eggs to us, so was already listed on the clinic's cost sheet.  We presumed it would be cheaper as she is my partner, but no such luck.
Feel free to ask any questions


----------

